# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Türk Devletleri: Azerbaycan, Özbekistan, Kırgızistan, Kazakistan >  Türkiye - Kırgızistan Siyasi İlişkileri

## ceydaaa

168.jpgTürkiye, 16 Aralık 1991 tarihinde Kırgız Cumhuriyetinin bağımsızlığını tanıyan ilk ülke olmuş ve iki ülke arasında 29 Ocak 1992 tarihinde diplomatik ilişkiler tesis edilmiştir. 1992 yılı içerisinde karşılıklı olarak Bişkek ve Ankarada Büyükelçilikler açılmıştır. 

2008 yılında Büyükelçiliğimize bağlı olarak faaliyet gösterecek Celalabad Fahri Konsolosluğumuz da hizmete girmiş ve Abdıkapar Kayıpov Fahri Konsolosumuz olarak göreve başlamıştır. 

Bugün iki ülke ilişkileri, stratejik ortaklık seviyesinde karşılıklı güçlü iradeyle her alanda hızla gelişmektedir. 

Ülkemiz ile Kırgız Cumhuriyeti arasında eğitim, kültür, ticaret ve ekonomik işbirliği, ulaştırma, iletişim, askeri ve diğer alanlarda 100ü aşkın anlaşma ve işbirliği belgesi imzalanmıştır. İki ülke Cumhurbaşkanları tarafından 1997 yılında imzalanan Ebedi Dostluk ve İşbirliği Anlaşması, 1999 yılında yayımlanan Türkiye ve Kırgızistan: Birlikte 21. Yüzyıla bildirisi ve 2011 yılında imzalanan Yüksek Düzeyli Stratejik İşbirliği Konseyi Kurulmasına İlişkin Ortak Açıklama, bugünkü stratejik ortaklığımızın temel belgelerdir. 

İki ülke arasında bugüne kadar, özellikle Cumhurbaşkanları düzeyinde, çok sayıda üst düzey temas ve ziyaret gerçekleştirilmiştir. Son olarak Sayın Cumhurbaşkanımız, 1 Aralık 2011 tarihinde Cumhurbaşkanı Atambayevin devir-teslim törenine katılmak üzere bu ülkeyi ziyaret etmiştir. 

Ülkemizden Kırgızistana Başbakan düzeyindeki son ziyaret ise 1-2 Şubat 2011 tarihlerinde Sayın Başbakanımız Recep Tayyip Erdoğan tarafından gerçekleştirilmiştir. Sayın Başbakanımızın Kırgızistanı ziyaretleri sırasında varılan mutabakat çerçevesinde bir Vize Muafiyeti Anlaşması ile Kırgızistan- Türkiye Manas Üniversitesinin İşleyiş Esaslarına Dair Anlaşma imzalanmıştır. 

Son olarak, 25-28 Nisan 2011 tarihlerinde Kırgızistan Başbakanı Almazbek Atambayev tarafından ülkemize resmi bir ziyaret gerçekleştirilmiş olup, ziyaret sırasında iki ülke arasında Yüksek Düzeyli Stratejik İşbirliği Konseyi (YDSK) kurulmuştur. YDSKnın kurulmasıyla birlikte, ülkemiz ile Kırgızistan arasında stratejik ortaklık seviyesine yükselen ilişkilerimizin düzeyine uygun bir kurumsal mekanizma tesis edilmiştir. Sayın Atambayevin ziyareti sırasında ilk toplantısı gerçekleştirilen YDSKnın ikinci toplantısının 2013 yılında Kırgızistanda yapılması öngörülmektedir. 

2011 yılında Türkiye ile Kırgızistan arasındaki ticaret hacmi 212 milyon Dolar olarak gerçekleşmiştir. (İhracatımız: 164 milyon Dolar, ithalatımız: 48 milyon Dolar) 

Türk işadamları Kazak, Kanadalı, İngiliz ve Rusya işadamlarının arkasından beşinci sırada yer almaktadır. Kırgız istatistiklerine göre Türkiyenin 1995-2010 dönemindeki doğrudan yatırım değeri 260 milyon Dolar civarındadır. 

Uluslararası toplum tarafından Asyadaki demokrasi adası olarak nitelenen kardeş Kırgızistanda parlamenter demokratik hayatın kurumsallaşması Türkiyeyi memnun etmekte ve Türkiye, geçmişten bugüne olduğu gibi bundan sonra da Kırgızistanın kalkınması ve demokratikleşmesi adına destek vermeye devam edecektir. Bu destek kapsamında son olarak Kırgızistanın 51 milyon Dolarlık kredi borcu silinmiş ve çeşitli projeler kapsamında 106 milyon Dolarlık yeni bir kredi sağlanmıştır.

----------

